# Electric Bike



## aidenlair

Can anyone help me with a recommended bike shop for an electric bicycle? I am looking for an electric bike for my wife and have no idea which ones are good, stores that carry them or if the used bike market (probably an expat bike) is the way to go. If so, any leads on best classified website for this? We just moved to Tokyo from the US and are trying to get the skinny on a lot of things here!

thanks.


----------



## larabell

aidenlair said:


> If so, any leads on best classified website for this?


Google for "Metropolis" (the magazine). They publish free classified ads in English, both online and in a free weekly printed magazine. There is also an active Japanese eBay (ebay.co.jp) but it's mostly (if not entirely) in Japanese.

If you're willing to buy new, there are bike shops all over the place. Tokyo Hands and Shimachu are good discount places and even Yodobashi in Akihabara has a huge bicycle section (same floor as the toys and games). But if I'd first check the shopping streets around your neighborhood for a small bicycle shop and check out what they have. The reason is that you'll eventually need maintenance and/or accessories and I've found that you can get a lot more help and sometimes even free service from a local bike shop than from the sales-dweebs at the large discount stores.

The only disadvantage with a smaller local shop is that you'll almost certainly have to deal with them in Japanese.


----------

